

Pakistan dumps American produced border control software - siphr
http://tribune.com.pk/story/184568/pakistan-to-replace-insecure-us-border-watch-software/

======
iambot
I can imagine that using American-controlled immigration software, would be
how American intelligence personnel secure access into foreign territories. A
(IMHO) logical statement, though I haven't even dignified it with a Google
search.

